# Bitte dringend um Hilfe Steam Account deaktiviert



## Foels (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

ich hab grad mal wieder ne Runde TF2 gezockt. Aufeinmal hab ich gewechselt und wollte ne runde css zocken. Da kam die Meldung, dass mein Steamaccount von jemand anderem benutzt wird, musste mich neu mit meinem Passwort einloggen------> Fehlgeschlagen!

Also Steam beendet und neugestartet, und jetzt kann ich mich zu meinem entsetzen nicht mehr einloggen ----> DIESER ACCOUNT WURDE DEAKTIVIERT!

Wie kann das sein, ich habe ca. 10 Spiele auf diesem Account, also hat der Account auch keinen geringen Wert, natürlich alle Spiele rechtmässig erworben und gecheatet hab ich auch nie.

Was soll ich tun, ich bitte so schnell es geht um Hilfe. BITTE!

Mfg


----------



## mich (21. Juni 2009)

hmm...schonmal probiert, das Passwort zu ändern?


----------



## Foels (21. Juni 2009)

Wie denn wenn ich in mein Acc net mal reinkomme


----------



## mich (21. Juni 2009)

man kann doch beim einloggen auf "Alten account abrufen" klicken, dort gibst du dann den Accountnamen ein und musst dann den Bestätigungscode aus der Anmeldungs-Mail eingeben...


----------



## Foels (21. Juni 2009)

Nein, der account ist deaktiviert, da geht nix


----------



## Dal604 (21. Juni 2009)

hatte ein kumpel auch schon gehabt, der hat dann einfach steam angeschrieben, da hatte irgendein idiot sein account geklaut und schnell das passwort geändert! musst steam anschreiben und den das problem erklären!


----------



## Foels (21. Juni 2009)

Wie denn klauen?

Ich würde zu gerne wissen , wie das gehen soll. 

Wie sollen die an meinen Namen kommen


----------



## Dal604 (21. Juni 2009)

tja das hab ich ihn auch gefragt, kann mir das auch nicht erklären, aber so hat es ihm steam erklärt, der wurde geklaut...


----------



## mich (22. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wurde einfach dein Account gehackt...
Frag mal bei Steam an, ob die den wiederherstellen können...

MFG,
mich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn dein Account gehackt wird isses kein Problem, einfach Fotos von den CD`s und den Key`s machen, und dann ne Email schreiben das dein Account gehackt wurde. 

Dadurch wissen sie das du der Besitzer bist und ändern mal schnell das Passwort


----------



## Foels (22. Juni 2009)

@Freak

das problem ist das ich nur ein Spiel mit DVD und Hülle habe. Die anderen habe ich alle im Steam Onlinestore gekauft. Habe halt gestern dem support geschrieben und hab da halt den key von l4dead angegeben, was wie gesagt das einzige spiel ist was ich auf dvd habe.

Die Keys von den im Store gekauften Spielen hab ich net 

Meint ihr das reicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2009)

jup klar


----------



## Foels (22. Juni 2009)

Arbeitet Valve 24 Stunden am Tag?

Weil bei denen ist ja jetzt Nacht, also brauch ich mit einer Antwort wahrscheinlich heute nicht mehr zu rechnen


----------



## mich (22. Juni 2009)

Doch denke schon..wenn deine Mail in Deutsch ist, wird sie auch in Deutschland bearbeitet...


----------



## Foels (22. Juni 2009)

Und imme noch keine Antwort 

Juhuu geht wieder


----------

